
Google testing giant search banner ads, breaking its 2005 promise - fraqed
http://www.techradar.com/news/internet/web/google-testing-giant-search-banner-ads-backpeddling-on-earlier-promise-not-to-1193025
======
joefarish
"There will not be crazy flashy, graphical doodads flying and popping up all
over the Google site. Ever."

Sounds like they promised not to do annoying flash pop up adverts. I don't see
how this breaks that promise.

------
fredsanford
Thanks for posting this.

I've already changed my search engine and homepage to startpage.com. I guess
I've been looking for an excuse to do this for a while now...

